# Are chicken & turkey vital?



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey just a question for raw feeders on here, I have been feeding all raw for over a year now and love it. I predominately feed red meat, usually a rotation of lamb, beef, pork & duck. I feed complete meal formulas and add an EFA oil blend and Feedsentials supplement on top of lots of raw bones and occasional sardines. My question is, I have steered away from chicken and turkey formulas strictly due to texture and my golden, softer pastey texture seems to end up everywhere and takes him twice so long, red seems more dry and easier for him, am I missing anything by avoiding these two proteins?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not to my knowledge - they are typically the go to bc of availability and affordability. i’d be curious to hear if your dog was missing anything vital - seems like a nice variety.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does his diet have organ meat and bones in it?


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Fodder said:


> not to my knowledge - they are typically the go to bc of availability and affordability. i’d be curious to hear if your dog was missing anything vital - seems like a nice variety.


Ya I wonder to, I only ask because I’ve been reading of natural glucosamine and chondroitin in chicken feet.. wonder if it’s unique to chicken.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Does his diet have organ meat and bones in it?


Yes.. 80 muscle meat 10 organ 10 bone


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think you need more bone: meaty bones / muscle meat 50/50 kinda


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> I think you need more bone: meaty bones / muscle meat 50/50 kinda


I feed beef rib bones a fair bit, duck necks. My golden refuses chicken feet I’m going to try them with Ellie.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure what others think but beef ribs seem a bit too hard on their teeth to my liking. So far I have been cautious and she stil has all her teeth.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

I have given chicken wings to my boys raw but with Atlas becuase he is still a guts at 16mths I actually put the chicken wings through the ninja food processor with some raw veges to ensure he gets enough calcium etc . Chicken is meant to have a lot of B vitamins and selenium compared to beef. I dont know if they would miss out on anything vital but I alway go with the theory "a little bit of everything is good" so my boys gets the same meat we eat which we buy direct from a farmer who does all his meats grass fed -so we tend to buy whole or half animals for both us and our boys, he eats raw beef, raw lamb, cooked pork, cooked chicken and turkey. I even make for us bone broth from both chicken and beef marrow bones so he gets massive variety.


----------

